# Excess water from Duetto :(



## Mike59 (Apr 14, 2009)

I've had my Duetto IV for about 2 months, and it is a lovely piece of equipment. Over the past few weeks, I've noticed the drip tray filling up with water when I pull a shot. It seems to be coming from an overflow pipe just behind the front panel at the bottom just above the drip tray.

As soon as I activate the brew lever, water starts to pour out of this pipe and into the drip tray. It also does the same when I just run water through the group (with no portafilter), and when I backflush.

The amount and quality of the espresso is fine, as is the the time it takes to extract the shot. It's been getting steadily worse, and it now deposits 400ml of water into the drip tray when pulling a 35-second double-shot of espresso.

I'm assuming this is something to do with the Safety Pressure Release valve (OPV), but if anyone has any ideas I'd be very grateful.

Thanks in advance

Mike


----------



## MarkB (Dec 18, 2013)

Sorry to hear about that Mike. I'd be interested to know what sort of water you are using. Is it hard or soft and do you descale and back flush regularly?


----------



## Mike59 (Apr 14, 2009)

Hi Mark. Last year we had a water softener fitted to the mains so I've been using that but also I filter it through a Brita filter before filling the reservoir. Should be fine, unless I'm missing something ....


----------



## MarkB (Dec 18, 2013)

I think after 2 months I'd be straight on to the supplier for support. Was that Bella Barista by any chance? I found them very helpful with a minor query in the past. What happened to your ECM?


----------



## IanP (Aug 4, 2011)

Hi Mark, I have the same machine and also all house water is softened and the drinking tap has an inline Brita. Our 3 yr old kettle still looks like new inside, though it may be that these processes knock some of the elements/taste out of the water. Have experienced nothing of the sort you describe, except for the normal flow from the expansion valve when it heats up, or after shots, or back flushing. Sounds to me like 400ml in the drip tray is indeed a problem which needs solving. Is it under warranty still? Any other Duetto users any ideas.....Glenn, ........?

Hope you can get it sorted :-(

Ian


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

I think you will find the pipe is from the O P V combined vacuum breaker. I would think there is a particle of something stuck or the valve is stuck /sticking partially open. Contact supplier for advice /information


----------



## Mike59 (Apr 14, 2009)

Thanks for the feedback. Yes, it was from BellaBarista, and yes I also have found them excellent. Mark, my ECM (which also came from BellaBarista) is with BB now, currently undergoing a refurb so I can put it on the market. I wanted a change and decided on the Duetto just before Xmas.

It sounds as though I should contact BB straight away, unless anyone knows whether there is something I can do myself. I have to go to BB anyway, to collect the ECM.

Many thanks again. Mike.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

It should be fairly simple, give Jordan a call and ask his advice (AT BB )


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Definitely a case for Jordan at Bella Barista to look into

I've not had any problems with mine

Should be a straight forward issue to resolve.


----------



## Mike59 (Apr 14, 2009)

Glenn said:


> Definitely a case for Jordan at Bella Barista to look into


With perfect timing, an email arrived form Jordan saying my ECM is ready, so I replied to him with details of the above issue.

Cheers


----------



## specialpants (Jun 25, 2013)

Yeah, definitely the expansion valve.

What's the brew pressure at the moment?

The OPV (that's leaking) should only open up if the pressure is at about 13 bars. If it's this high, then the pump may need to be adjusted. If the pump is set to 10bar, then the OPV may need to be adjusted (or replaced if its faulty)


----------



## Mike59 (Apr 14, 2009)

Thanks, SP. The brew pressure is running at 11 bar when pulling a shot.

All was fine for the first couple of months, and nothing's been adjusted, so I suspect a faulty OPV.

Cheers


----------



## specialpants (Jun 25, 2013)

Not too sure what others think but 11's a tad high.

My one back at home has been scace'd. 10 at the pump is about 9 at the puck.


----------



## Mike59 (Apr 14, 2009)

specialpants said:


> Not too sure what others think but 11's a tad high.


Mmm ... Maybe I'll reduce the pressure to 10 and see what happens. Thanks again.


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

Another Duetto owner here - I haven't had any issues with that valve and nothing seems to come out of it apart from when heating up. I think it might be the vacuum breaker? Either way I hope it's a simple fix for you.


----------



## Mike59 (Apr 14, 2009)

I can't see how to reduce the pressure. I probably missing something here, but I can see how to alter the temperature of the brew and steam boilers using the PID, but not pressure. Does altering the brew boiler temp automatically reduce the pump pressure?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

http://coffeetime.wikidot.com/rotary-pump-pressure-adjustment

http://www.home-barista.com/espresso-machines/brew-pressure-regulation-of-plumbed-in-espresso-machine-with-rotary-pump-t29174.html


----------



## Mike59 (Apr 14, 2009)

Update - Jordan from BB has been back in contact with me and thinks it is a sticking OPV. He has said he will send another one to me, and it is a fairly simple job to swap them over.

Has anyone here ever done that? If so, any tips gratefully accepted.

Thanks. Mike


----------



## specialpants (Jun 25, 2013)

Mike59 said:


> Update - Jordan from BB has been back in contact with me and thinks it is a sticking OPV. He has said he will send another one to me, and it is a fairly simple job to swap them over.
> 
> Has anyone here ever done that? If so, any tips gratefully accepted.
> 
> Thanks. Mike


I've got the Duetto II and my OPV was replaced (I thought this was causing the weird pump noise..but it wasnt the case).

It's pretty tight in there. I had someone help me, but we had to take the entire pipe assembly off (these are the pipes from the steam + brew boiler that connects to the OPV).

Good luck!


----------



## specialpants (Jun 25, 2013)

I forgot to mention.... before you try that, you can flush some descaling solution through the OPV.

It may or may not help. Do this at your own peril;

Raise the pump slightly to fully open up the OPV (13 bar). Stick a blind filter in for good measure.

The only catch there is that flushing the boilers is a pain in the ass (you need to disconnect the water probe). Make sure you use the right chemicals too. I was using sulfamic acid.


----------



## Mike59 (Apr 14, 2009)

Thanks, SP. On balance, I think I will get BB to carry out this work. I don't want to damage the machine or invalidate the warranty.

Thanks again.


----------

